# Very Cool Goossens Track Bike



## kccomet (Jun 8, 2016)

picked this up this weekend in chicago, see post, chicago driving in general discussion. i thought this bike deserved its own thread so more people would get a look at it.  the bike came with 5 extra wood rims laced to track hubs, the jersey and a trophy with the riders name from henri playground. i suspect earl sokolski was a pretty good amateur with a serious bike and a great jersey. i know a little about louie goossens, but does anyone have any info on earl sokolski. i know a few of you out there can find the most obscure. thanks for looking and any info


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 8, 2016)

Here is a you tube video showing an estate sale where Cam ( I believe the gentleman you bought the bike from) bought the bike. It was listed many times on ebay and the first times he listed it at a very high price. It is a cool bike and I like the jersey and trophy which gives it some real history. When he first listed it I poked around looking for some information on the bike but never found much. I have seen Cam at various Chicago area estate sales for the last 40 years.


----------



## kccomet (Jun 8, 2016)

yea, i bought it from cam, who was a character and seemed like a pretty cool guy. as stated he had the bike on ebay for over two years and had many offers on it, he just thought it was worth a lot more. thanks for sharing the video


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 8, 2016)

And, you didn't have to get up that early in the morning to get it!!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 8, 2016)

I saw that on u- tube...ha that picker was a joke I couldn't laugh enough how it was picked and  Then posting it on eBay with that u-tube video into on it. Then it sat on ebay for months with a crazy price.  Nice pick......


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 9, 2016)

Another great bike Jim. Thanks for posting.


----------

